# Bonita Resort and Club, March 6-27, one bedroom unit available 3 weeks. $800 a week. Saturday resort.



## Linda stokman (Feb 13, 2021)

Bonita Resort, 1 bd, sleeps 4, full kitchen, lani, washer and dryer in room.  Large heated pool and hot tub, grills, and picnic tables.  On back bay and across street from gulf with public access.  Pontoon boat use available each day on back bays.  Great for fishing or watching dolphins. Also fishing dock on back bay.   Unit 101 overlooking pool and back bays where dolphins swim daily.  
Bonitaresort.com   Call 574-229-1662
Linda_stokman@yahoo.com


----------



## Ohbrenda33 (Feb 14, 2021)

Interested. Do you have march 29th to april 4th?


----------



## Linda stokman (Feb 15, 2021)

Ohbrenda33 said:


> Interested. Do you have march 29th to april 4th?


I own a Sat to Sat resort.
‘I have March 20-March 27.
I also have April 10-17


----------



## Ohbrenda33 (Feb 15, 2021)

Linda stokman said:


> I own a Sat to Sat resort.
> ‘I have March 20-March 27.
> I also have April 10-17


Hi
If the sat to sat week comes up on march 28 to april 3rd I'm in. Let me know


----------



## Linda stokman (Feb 19, 2021)

Linda stokman said:


> Bonita Resort, 1 bd, sleeps 4, full kitchen, lani, washer and dryer in room.  Large heated pool and hot tub, grills, and picnic tables.  On back bay and across street from gulf with public access.  4 Pontoon boat use available each day on back bays.  Great for fishing or watching dolphins. Also fishing dock on back bay.   Unit 101 overlooking pool and back bays where dolphins swim daily.   Small resort with only 26 units.
> Bonitaresort.com   Call 574-229-1662
> Linda_stokman@yahoo.com


Still available,   March 6-13 and March 20-27.   Sat to sat resort.  Lower price:  $750 a week.  I also have April 10-17 Available


----------



## NTHC (Feb 20, 2021)

Can you contact me about the March 6 week if still available.

Cindy
540-560-2987 cell


----------



## Linda stokman (Feb 20, 2021)

NTHC said:


> Can you contact me about the March 6 week if still available.
> 
> Cindy
> 540-560-2987 cell


Checking on week, will call in awhile.


----------



## Linda stokman (Feb 20, 2021)

Linda stokman said:


> Checking on week, will call in awhile.


Cindy, call Al  at 269-492-2988.  He has a unit at Bonita Resort and Club for March 6-13.    He left you a message.   I am here now and he has the unit as unable to come this year.  If any questions, my number is 574-229-1662.  You will love the resort and area.


----------



## Linda stokman (Feb 20, 2021)

Linda stokman said:


> Cindy, call Al  at 269-492-2988.  He has a unit at Bonita Resort and Club for March 6-13.    He left you a message.   I am here now and he has the unit as unable to come this year.  If any questions, my number is 574-229-1662.  You will love the resort and area.


Are you still interest, Cindy?


----------



## theo (Feb 21, 2021)

Linda stokman said:


> Are you still interest, Cindy?



Fwiw, I believe that Cindy (Townsend), aka NTHC,  is actually a third party broker (middleman / middlewoman), so her "interest" is likely *on behalf of* *someone else*. Delayed response times may result from those additional layers of broker-to-client communications.


----------



## Linda stokman (Feb 21, 2021)

Linda stokman said:


> Still available,   March 6-13 and March 20-27.   Sat to sat resort.  Lower price:  $750 a week.  I also have April 10-17 Available


Have 1 bedroom March 6-13 and March 20-27 (more than one unit) great rate $750. Also have April 10-17.  Gulf across street, 9 miles white sand beach, pontoon boats for use on back bays.  Lg pool and hot tub.  Grills.  Great weather.  Call Linda 574-229-1662


----------



## Linda stokman (Feb 23, 2021)

BRC one bedroom still available,  March 6-13 and March 20-27.  Also have a one bedroom April 10-17.  Great condo, across street from gulf beach access, can walk 9 miles on white sand.  Pontoon boat use on back bays and lg pool and hot tub.  Grills and picnic tables.  Full size washer and dryer in unit.  
Call Linda 574-229-1662 for details.  Go to   Bonitaresort.us   for pictures


----------



## jerrybev (Feb 25, 2021)

in what city and state is this resort located?
thanks
jerry


----------



## Linda stokman (Feb 25, 2021)

jerrybev said:


> in what city and state is this resort located?
> thanks
> jerry


Bonita Springs, Florida 
On gulf side of state
Website
Bonitaresort.us
574-229-1662
Linda


----------



## Linda stokman (Mar 2, 2021)

March 6-13 will take $700 or best offer
Mar 20-27 $700
April 10-17. $750
call Linda 574-229-1662


----------



## Linda stokman (Mar 6, 2021)

March 13-20
March 20-27 are both available for $700.  Weather and beach are awesome!
call Linda 574-229-1662
other weeks taken.


----------



## Linda stokman (Mar 9, 2021)

Only March 20-27 available now.
$700

call Linda 574-229-1662


----------

